
The Trump Tax Cut versus Universal Basic Income - evostud
https://evonomics.com/trump-tax-cut-versus-universal-basic-income/
======
mr_blobs
"Everyone gets it, the poor, the rich, the middle class, the deserving and the
undeserving alike. You, me, Rupert Murdoch, Beyonce, and the homeless man
sleeping in the gutter get exactly the same cash payment. It is nothing if not
equitable and fair."

The fairness isn't about who gets it...it's about who pays for it. If Beyonce
gets $100 in UBI, but then has to pay out $10,000, it's not really that
'fair'.

The whole problem with UBI is the long-term, not the short-term. We will
probably see a slight increase in prosperity in the short-term.

However, as more and more people start to rely on it, there will be less
people to tax. Not to mention the inflation this will cause. It's actually a
decrease in pay for the rest of us because our money won't go as far.

I would rather see our money go toward educating people to be more self-
sufficient.

